# Running a steam loco.. Full Size!!



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

As many of you know, I participated in a contest that the Union Pacific Railroad held earlier this year and thanks in part to the great folks here, I won first place. As the person with the most votes, I won the opportunity to be the honorary engineer on one of UP's steam excursions. Well, next week is my time!! I will be riding the train from Kansas City, MO, to Jefferson City, MO, then on to St. Louis, MO. I can't tell you how excited I am for this trip. I can't get to sleep tonight because I can't stop thinking about it.... So here are the details that I know so far: 

I'll be in the cab of UP 844 for part of the trip. I don't know yet which leg... I'm figuring it will probably be the first leg out of Kansas City.. 












When I'm not in the cab, I'll be riding in style in the business car "Feather River". 











I'm not sure what the rest of the consist will be, but I know there will be at least 1 dome car. From the sound of the schedule, I'll be on the train for 6 hours on Tuesday, and again 6 hours on Thursday. With the exception of maybe an hour or two on each day, we'll have the whole train to ourselves. Melony and I and two other winners and their guests.. We've been told we can explore the train at our leisure after the people who won tickets on the excursion get off.


The folks from UP have been great in getting our travel arrangements all set up. We can't wait...

So, here's where I want to hear from you.. I already have a few questions in mind to ask the crew of the train, but what do you want me to ask? What are you dying to know? It could be about the loco, the cars, the steam program, whatever... 


With my bonus from work this year, I bought a nice new camera.. I've got spare SD cards and batteries at the ready.. I also bought a GPS unit for the camera so it will log where the shot was taken and what direction the camera was pointed. Cool stuff! I plan on taking as much video and photos as possible. I'd also like to hear what you'd like to see.. I've been running through my head what some of the shots I have to get are and am planning on making a 5 to 10 minute video or two.. But I need your ideas about what would some cool shots to see... I already have a request for the interior of the "Feather River".


If you'd like to follow the progress of the train, UP has a really cool feature that uploads the GPS coordinates of the train every few minutes to their website and to twitter. The website with map and twitter feed can be found here:



http://www.up.com/aboutup/special_t.../trace.cfm and http://twitter.com/#!/up_steam
  
I will try to post a small update each evening if I have time, but the majority of my photos and video won't make it online till I've been home a few weeks. 


Also, I need your advice.. I have a day and a half to kill in Jefferson City.. What is there to do in Jefferson City? From what I've gathered so far, not a whole lot. Anyone have any suggestions? If I just end up sitting in the hotel most of the day, that's fine too.. We'll take some time to relax.. After we arrive in St. Louis, we'll have an afternoon and evening there. What should we do in St. Louis? I've never been there.. The next morning we're renting a car and driving down to Branson.. One of my best friends growing up owns a theater with his family and performs daily. I haven't seen him in years, so I'm pretty excited to see their show and visit with him and his family again. We'll spend a couple days there before heading home.


If you live anywhere near one of the stops on this leg of the trip, please come to the stop and look for me. I'd love to meet you! You can sen me an email if you're planning on coming down so I know to look for you. Send it to the webmaster at mylargescale email address. Here's a link to the full schedule:


http://www.up.com/aboutup/special_t...ails.shtml


Thanks again to everyone who voted for me. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and I'm determined to share it with everyone who helped me get there..


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know when you leave and arrive at the various spots....like dates and times?


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Shad, 
I'm from STL (still live in western STL--will be chasing/shooting the train when it comes through). 

The Gateway Arch is probably the biggest tourist trap in STL--it's still interesting from a historical standpoint (museum at the base, etc.). 

The National Museum of Transport in Kirkwood, MO has a ton of equipment--not much restored, but a lot. Probably worth a visit. If you're going to be there, give me a holler--I live ten minutes from there and haven't been there in a while, and would love to drop by. 

There is almost NOTHING to do in Jefferson City...the state capital is interesting, but that's about it. There's probably other museums, but I've never bothered checking it out. 

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad you will certainly enjoy your time in the cab and on the train. Having had the pleasure of pulling the throttle on big steam at high speed, I can tell you that you are in for a treat. You might want to take time to familiarize yourself with some of the actions and components of the 844 and crew. That would add a little to your pleasure. Above all be safe. Know the fundamental safety rules, such as always face the equipment when getting off and on. (That's a rookie mistake that can make you look bad). Enjoy and eager to hear your stories.\
\


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't spend the entire trip with your eye stuck to a camera. You'll miss the whole trip.
On vacation, I video'ed the entire "Shamu" show at Seaworld. Had to go back the next day to actually watch the show.


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

There is also the Wabash, Frisco and Pacific Railroad in Glencoe, MO (Eureka, MO is only a mile away). It's a 12" Gauge railroad that features live steam power. I don't know what day you are leaving St. Louis, but on Sunday we run trains. Don't know if your schedule can afford a Sunday visit - if not, maybe we can fit you in on Saturday - I plan to chase the 844 to Dupo and play it by ear from then. I don't feel like driving to Cape... 

Shoot me an email at glemike (at) gmail (dot) com and let me know if you'd like to visit. Im hoping we can test fire a steamer on Saturday - if so, that would be ideal for your visit! 

-Mike


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I've posted up a preview of a few photos on my facebook account.. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150260039863474.375797.601228473&l=3efb8dd050 

What a rush!! It was a great day... Tomorrow is an off day.. I think we'll probably go to a movie or something and take it easy.. I'll post more Thursday night. We're driving down to Branson Friday morning and won't be back up to St. Louis till just before our flight home Sunday evening, otherwise I'd love stop by. If we get out of Branson early enough, maybe we can stop in.. I'll check in with you later in the week.. 

I just want to say thank you to you all here who helped me win the contest.. I couldn't have done it without you!!


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, makes sense. Hopefully you can get out of Branson early enough - the railroad runs 11-4, and I've got a few courtesy tickets I can give to you. Just send me an email if you can (advance notice) and I'll shoot you my cell so you can text me. (I'm deaf, so texting is the best option  

Enjoy your trip, take photos, but make sure you take time to take in the sights and sounds as well -- My dad often tells me he was busy taking photos of my rocket launches when I was younger that he couldn't actually enjoy the launch because he was focused in the viewfinder. 

I have a few friends who work at Silver Dollar City - they have a 2' gauge railroad (steam!) there, which is pretty dang cool. One of my friends is coming up here to shoot the 844 with me, the other just moved down there (starts work tomorrow) so he'll miss the trip but he'll be training this weekend, most likely. 

Have fun!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad being interviewed....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

I hope you had a great day yesterday! I can't even imagine what a rush it would be!! Tom's been trying to get me to sign up for steam operations in Poland, so that's probably the next best thing. 

Have fun!

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, Shad.. Have a grand time...


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time, I'm jealous.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad being interviewed....Neat Mikey - just wish there had been more or it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 01 Jun 2011 07:42 AM 
Shad,

I hope you had a great day yesterday! I can't even imagine what a rush it would be!! Tom's been trying to get me to sign up for steam operations in Poland, so that's probably the next best thing. 

Have fun!

Mark

Mark
"probably the next best thing...." it is the best offering available with coal fired operations, stations stops, commuter service and several locomotives to enhance the expereience; true hands on engineer and fireman experience.

http://www.thewolsztynexperience.org/home.php


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

Right you are! I was in Poznan, one of the destinations of the Wolstyn trains, in January. I was going to stay the night in Wolstyn and experience the locomotives from one of the coaches on an early morning run. One problem, both locomotives were down, out of service. Oh well, next time.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

just wish there had been more or it. 

I got the plug for MLS in, what's more important?  He asked I think two other questions.. How it felt in the cab etc.. I think they will post more video later.. I ran into the crew last night in the hotel lobby. They were finally getting in.. I sat chatted with Ed, the engineer, for a few minutes.. He invited me to come up front again Thursday.. So naturally, I'll probably do that again...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What was the Feather River like...did you eat there or just sit?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Shad,

It is great that you won the trip. If you have the time I think you will find The St. Louis Museum of Transportation well worth the trip. For one thing they have one of the few surviving Big Boys.

http://www.transportmuseumassociation.org/

http://www.transportmuseumassociati...ontact.htm

Museum of Transportation
St. Louis County Parks and Recreation
3015 Barrett Station Road
St. Louis, MO 63122
314-615-8MOT (8668)

Another benefit of your winning the trip is that a result of your win, 844 will be heading to North Little Rock.

Have fun,

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

So Shad, are ya gonna change your sig to an image of 844? >


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jun 2011 12:24 PM 
So Shad, are ya gonna change your sig to an image of 844? > 
Dwight
Make Shad an offer he could not refuse....free lifetime membership as a Steamaholic!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hah...good one Charles!!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Make Shad an offer he could not refuse....free lifetime membership as a Steamaholic!









BTW, as an aside, we just got our 300th Steamaholic member.


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Caught 844 coming into St. Louis today. Caught her at Pacific, Webster Groves, and downtown St. Louis as she parked. 

I saw Shad in the cab at some point - then couldn't find him when the 844 arrived downtown. Shad - if you remember someone in a green shirt standing on a 8ft ladder just before the Pacific stop - that was me  

Anyone can view my photos here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.781533244195.2281112.24400357&l=65d53a3b5d 

-Mike


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots Mike!









Union Pacific sure knows how to keep their power looking pristine.


----------

